# Games with women



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

hey y’all.

I recently got my hands on a PlayStation 4 slim and had a chance to play Horizon Zero Dawn. It’s such an amazing game.

But I’m not really that much of a gamer so I was wondering if any girls  out there could give me any advice on any games that have a female protagonist in it. Basically I don’t want to play any games where I have to be a straight white dude, that doesn’t interest me. I’m thinking Mass Effect Andromeda and I think you can have a female avatar in Fallout 4? Are there any more games? 

Thank you peeps!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 11, 2018)

Dead or Alive


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm not a lady, but I can't recommend the Tomb Raider games enough. They are really fantastic, and if you liked Horizon, they might be right up your alley. 

Games like Overwatch have female characters... The "mascot" character is female, and there is a good variety of female characters in it if a team pvp game is something you'd like.

Trying to think of others but admittedly, I haven't spent a lot of time on newer games lately.


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

Neir Automata I hear is pretty good. I think it's an action RPG? Dunno, never seen/played it. One of my friends cosplays the main character a lot...

Resident Evil HD Remaster... Uh... Life is Strange..... Hmmm... Really struggling to think here, lol....

There need to be more games with female protags!


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

Those are some great suggestions @FluffleHusky! I think I’d like to play single player games mostly because the toxic male online culture scares me a little I’ll be honest. So maybe I’ll pass on something like Overwatch. 

I like games that are heavy on political commentary and social issues. Anything with LGBTQ+ characters would be great as we don’t get enough of them. I don’t like first person shooters, or fighting games that perpetuate toxic stereotypes but obviously some violence is Ok.


----------



## churio (Oct 11, 2018)

It's not on PS4 but there is always portal. That game is old enough that I'd say it could run on any regular consumer PC produced within the last 5 years.


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

Yeah, portals good. 

The best part about Overwatch on PS4, IMO, is not needing to be in team chat. There's no forced match chat either. So those angry little shits can sit in their basements and stay mad. XD I understand why you'd wanna avoid it though.  Toxic players really crush the mood. Amongst other things...

Undertale is good too, I think there's a PS4 version. The main character is only referred to as kid, and isn't really gendered at all. I know it's kind of a meme to hate on that game, but it really is quite a nice game.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 11, 2018)

Also not a woman, but I'm going to go down my list of favorite games and see if any fit. 

Well, in the same vein as Overwatch, both World of Warcraft and Diablo (III is the current and only one I've played) allow you to make female avatars and the story does not change based on that. Diablo is mostly single-player, and with WoW despite being multiplayer by design you can play most of the game solo and block whoever you want. The problem with WoW is you need a subscription past 20. Heroes of the Storm also has a lot of female heroes in its roster and you can stick to playing it solo vs AI if you want.

Similarly, the Pokémon and Elder Scrolls games allow you to choose a female avatar with no gameplay difference. Skyrim in particular does allow you to marry any eligible character in the game regardless of your or their gender and race, but the spouses don't do anything but add flavor you can center your own RP around and courting amounts to doing their side quests and then approaching them wearing the amulet that says "I'm single and looking".

Undertale has a protagonist that is specifically designed to be gender-neutral so that whoever is playing can see themselves as them regardless of gender. It is also an acceptible (and frankly preferred) playstyle to go through the game without killing a single enemy. Undertale does work best knowing as little as possible about it going in, and it has a fanbase that tends to forget that so if you're interested in trying it out _do not look it up or ask people about it! _I've known people who would otherwise love the game sour on it due to overzealous fans ruining their experience by spoiling and backseat gaming.

Then you got other games like MarioKart, Super Smash brothers, and toys-to-life games like Skylanders and Disney Infinity that have decent female player character options, though especially in the TTL case it's a money sink. The games are great, but it can get expensive if you want a decent number of characters.

That's just from my personal faves. There are more games than you'd think (though sadly still not nearly enough) with female protagonists.
_
_


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 11, 2018)

Check out the Metroid series!


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

Oh! Not sure if horror is your thing or not, but Silent Hill 3 is a fantastic game! The main character, Heather, is one of my favorite SH characters. I know it's not PS4, but if you like horror, and have the chance, please try this one. The story is wonderful. Parts of the Silent Hill Revelation movie we're based on it!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 11, 2018)

Duke Nukem, Serious Sam and Doom are definitely a must-try. Especially Doom Eternal once it comes out - it's going to be heavy on political discussion and social justice, questioning how we address "demons" and that we should instead call them "Mortally Challenged". 10/10 in that regard.


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> Check out the Metroid series!


Omg yes!!


----------



## Faexie (Oct 11, 2018)

A lot of games allows you to choose your gender, race and overall appearance. Like dark souls, bloodborne, fallout...

I couldn't recommend Portal enough. Especially the second one with its amazing coop mode (can be played in split screens!). You play as a female character in single player mode but as two genderless robots in coop 

You're a wolf in Okami but it's a female wolf.

Never played it but I want to and it has great reviews: A hat in time (if you like platformers)


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Duke Nukem, Serious Sam and Doom are definitely a must-try. Especially Doom Eternal once it comes out - it's going to be heavy on political discussion and social justice, questioning how we address "demons" and that we should instead call them "Mortally Challenged". 10/10 in that regard.



Yeah well I just looked up that reference for Doom and it’s pretty insensitive trying to satirise tolerance and inclusion like that. I hope that game bombs and the Nazi developers find a new hobby to poison.


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 11, 2018)

There are some good YouTube series on how women / poc / lgbt+ are represented in video games. I'm sure you can find some stuff you'd enjoy from video searches. A lot of YouTube reporters seem to focus on the negative representation rather than positive, but that's a good thing too, since under-representation and misrepresentation in video games are still huge issues in the industry.


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Yeah well I just looked up that reference for Doom and it’s pretty insensitive trying to satirise tolerance and inclusion like that. I hope that game bombs and the Nazi developers find a new hobby to poison.


Doom has been around since the Super Nintendo. It's fun, but definitely not something I'd recommend for you.

I wouldn't look up Duke Nukem either were I you. Honestly, that'd just piss you off.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

FluffleHusky said:


> Doom has been around since the Super Nintendo. It's fun, but definitely not something I'd recommend for you.



Thank you, it looks pretty scary too. I don’t like Christian imagery, my Mum and Dad were strict Catholics before my Mum fled the country and left me alone with him.


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Thank you, it looks pretty scary too. I don’t like Christian imagery, my Mum and Dad were strict Catholics before my Mum fled the country and left me alone with him.


Not sure I'd call it Christian, but there are definitely some religious, if not cultist undertones, especially in the new Doom. I am sorry to hear about your mother leaving you.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> There are some good YouTube series on how women / poc / lgbt+ are represented in video games. I'm sure you can find some stuff you'd enjoy from video searches. A lot of YouTube reporters seem to focus on the negative representation rather than positive, but that's a good thing too, since under-representation and misrepresentation in video games are still huge issues in the industry.



Are there any you recommend? I like Anita Sarkeesian, she did a few good videos on male gamer culture and female stereotypes in games that helps me decide what games to avoid. I don’t want to unwittingly help contribute to the oppression of women and minorities by playing lazy, aggressive games like Call of Duty and Battlefield which glorify violence and death.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

FluffleHusky said:


> Not sure I'd call it Christian, but there are definitely some religious, if not cultist undertones, especially in the new Doom. I am sorry to hear about your mother leaving you.



Thank you hun, I try not to think about it but my therapist tells me it’s something that’s behind me now and I’m doing CBT so that’s great. She was the better parent out of the two of them as well but that’s something else entirely. Anyway sorry guys x


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

Is Anita FemFreq? Or whatever her YouTube channel was?


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 11, 2018)

FluffleHusky said:


> Doom has been around since the Super Nintendo. It's fun, but definitely not something I'd recommend for you.



I agree. And I'm somebody who studied DOOM for a couple years in an academic setting. Very important game historically. Thematically, it is a bit outdated.

I wouldn't say the imagery is Christian. It's more about how he's a hypermasculine badass marine military dude



FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Are there any you recommend?



I like Anita too! She is a relatively controversial figure, although her content shouldn't be controversial at all. She talks about stuff that needs to be discussed.

Have you looked into writing from indie developers? Anna Anthropy (w.itch.io) and Porpentine are two terrific feminist developers.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

FluffleHusky said:


> Is Anita FemFreq? Or whatever her YouTube channel was?



Yeah she has this tropes series which is really informative for someone like me that doesn’t have a lot of experience with games. I love her snark!


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> I agree. And I'm somebody who studied DOOM for a couple years in an academic setting. Very important game historically. Thematically, it is a bit outdated.
> 
> I wouldn't say the imagery is Christian. It's more about how badass marine military
> 
> ...



Oh wow thank you! Two more people for my radar! I’m sorry, I’m new to all this so I want to find as many people to follow as I can. Anita was kinda mainstream so I found her easily, even if I had to sift through a whole library of angry troll men videos making fun of her to get to the good stuff.


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> a whole library of angry troll men videos


Gahhh that's always the worst. Even when people only point out that she steals game footage, their tone usually comes off as incredibly sexist. uwu


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Yeah she has this tropes series which is really informative for someone like me that doesn’t have a lot of experience with games. I love her snark!


That's cool. I don't really agree with a lot of what she says, I often times feel like her work is often more bias than informative but it's all good. She's going strong.


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> A whole library of angry troll men.


I know it's not on me to do so, but I am so very sorry for the GAMER BROS. Ugh.... Can't stand these dudes..


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 11, 2018)

This is the game that put Anna on my radar. It is refreshing to see a game about the transgender experience.

Play | Dys4ia | Games for Change


Her other games are more pleasant subject matter I promise.

Edit: the composer for that game, Ella Guro, is a cool indie dev too


----------



## Faexie (Oct 11, 2018)

I just remembered about American McGee Alice and Alice Madness Returns! It deals with mental illness, rape, murder and selling people.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 11, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Duke Nukem, Serious Sam and Doom are definitely a must-try. Especially Doom Eternal once it comes out - it's going to be heavy on political discussion and social justice, questioning how we address "demons" and that we should instead call them "Mortally Challenged". 10/10 in that regard.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 11, 2018)

Here's a good old classic: Metroid. Or how about Resident Evil?

I see Tomb Raider have already been recommended. 

Any game with customizable characters I would recommend. There's too many of them out there to count.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Yeah well I just looked up that reference for Doom and it’s pretty insensitive trying to satirise tolerance and inclusion like that. I hope that game bombs and the Nazi developers find a new hobby to poison.



The "Nazi" dev team had their game hit a 9/10 on steam. Keep dreaming.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

Inpw said:


> The "Nazi" dev team had their game hit a 9/10 on steam. Keep dreaming.



I don’t have to dream, every single day the Western World gets more progressive and people like you will become more and more of a fringe movement. Now that more and more women are getting into positions of influence we are seeing tolerance, love and acceptance overrule toxic masculinity in our media and in our games. Rail against us all you like but we will win.


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

I think the key word here is "toxic". I'd be very surprised to see masculinity in our media/games ever go away. Having played through Doom 2016 many times, it doesn't really satirize tolerance or inclusion, it's literally just an intense game of "shred demons, save humanity". Dunno if I would call that "toxic" but it's definitely up there in the dangerously high levels of testosterone. 

And there isn't anything inherently wrong with that. But once we start hitting that "toxic" part, that's where the problems come in. Tolerance, love, and acceptance are all good things. And I'd love to see more of that in the world. I'm happy to see that there are people out there willing to speak for what they believe in. 

Doom did well enough that it's getting a sequel here soon. And that game looks pretty good too. At least to me. 

Now, a game literally dripping in "toxic masculinity" would be a game like the GTA games. Games that force players to dominate other characters whether through story or action. 

This is one of those topics that has a huuuuuuuuge grey area where differing opinions will only ever clash. But the conversation is what's important: at what point do we step back and go "okay, that's too much?" Where I draw the line will be pretty different from where say Scales42 would draw the line.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

I’d draw the line at any game that has a white, Male protagonist in 2018. They’ve had enough games with themselves as the avatar of the player and it’s time for them to move over, let more marginalised communities get the representation they deserve.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> *I’d draw the line at any game that has a white, Male *protagonist in 2018. *They’ve had enough *games with themselves as the avatar of the player and* it’s time for them to move over,* let more marginalised communities get the representation they deserve.


*^*
Nothing  racist in this post, friends. Nothing at at all.


----------



## churio (Oct 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> *^*
> Nothing  racist in this post, friends. Nothing at at all.


White people are having such a hard time. Having to cope with the idea of not being in the main role in fiction every once in a while.


----------



## Alondight (Oct 11, 2018)

Try Dark Souls!





Infrarednexus said:


> Nothing passively racist in this post, friends. Nothing at at all.


Smells a bit like Poe's Law around here, don' cha think?


----------



## churio (Oct 11, 2018)

FluffleHusky said:


> I think the key word here is "toxic". I'd be very surprised to see masculinity in our media/games ever go away. Having played through Doom 2016 many times, it doesn't really satirize tolerance or inclusion, it's literally just an intense game of "shred demons, save humanity". Dunno if I would call that "toxic" but it's definitely up there in the dangerously high levels of testosterone.
> 
> And there isn't anything inherently wrong with that. But once we start hitting that "toxic" part, that's where the problems come in. Tolerance, love, and acceptance are all good things. And I'd love to see more of that in the world. I'm happy to see that there are people out there willing to speak for what they believe in.
> 
> ...



Out of interest does the main protagonist in doom (2016) have a confirmed gender or not?


----------



## Faexie (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> I’d draw the line at any game that has a white, Male protagonist in 2018. They’ve had enough games with themselves as the avatar of the player and it’s time for them to move over, let more marginalised communities get the representation they deserve.



There is more and more games allowing players to look however they want, and more and more games with female or non human characters. I think big macho guys as main characters are kinda boring most of the time (unless it's satirical, if so it's hilarious), but I'm fine with them existing.

However I don't see why every 2018 games with straight white males should be considered toxic. It just makes no sense to me. Now if every games protagonist were the same I would have a problem, but that's absolutely not the case.


----------



## DimskyTheOwl (Oct 11, 2018)

You're missing out on a lot of good games simply because the lead is a white male. They're still unique as characters.

Diversity is nice. But that's a shallow reason to not play a game.


or is this a troll?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2018)

churio said:


> White people are having such a hard time. Having to cope with the idea of not being in the main role in fiction every once in a while.


By all means. Glorify a clearly racist post, rather than address the insensitivity and absurdity of it. Your obviously promoting more tolerance and inclusivity on these forums with these double standards that target certain groups based on race and gender.

It's certainly ethical and progressive to exclude games based on the protagonists skin color, rather than character content, personality, and morals. :V


----------



## Faexie (Oct 11, 2018)

churio said:


> White people are having such a hard time. Having to cope with the idea of not being in the main role in fiction every once in a while.


The issue there is not that she's saying that minorities should be player characters more often (I'm sure many people will agree with that part), but that she says that any 2018 game with a white straight male player character is toxic.

Now maybe this is just a misunderstanding and this isn't what she meant, but it seemed pretty clear to me.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> By all means. Glorify a clearly racist post, rather than address the insensitivity and absurdity of it. Your obviously promoting more tolerance and inclusivity on these forums with these double standards that target certain groups based on race and gender.
> 
> It's certainly ethical and progressive to exclude games based on the protagonists skin color, rather than character content, personality, and morals. :V



Lol you can’t even be racist against white men so you can take your accusations and shove it bigot.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 11, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> There is more and more games allowing players to look however they want, and more and more games with female or non human characters. I think big macho guys as main characters are kinda boring most of the time (unless it's satirical, if so it's hilarious), but I'm fine with them existing.
> 
> However I don't see why every 2018 games with straight white males should be considered toxic. It just makes no sense to me. Now if every games protagonist were the same I would have a problem, but that's absolutely not the case.


Good stories are told regardless of what a character is(unless we're talking a game where what they are actually affect gameplay/mechanics, like in Doom, League of Legends, Overwatch, etc. An actual class). 

I find macho males boring as hell. In Final Fantasy XIV for instance I play a female. Some of the outfits are absolutely _*gorgeous *_and it warms my heart to see someone spend so much time just making.. Outfits. It's sadly missing in a decent amount of games now I've seen.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 11, 2018)

Yep troll account.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Lol *you can’t even be racist against white men* so you can take your accusations and shove it bigot.


*^*

More *racism *in the form of *double standards* folks!

Also, bigotry accusations already? I guess your argumentative arsenal is smaller than I thought.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Lol you can’t even be racist against white men so you can take your accusations and shove it bigot.


Pretty sure racism means prejudice against people because of their race. You seem to really not like straight white men


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> By all means. Glorify a clearly racist post, rather than address the insensitivity and absurdity of it. Your obviously promoting more tolerance and inclusivity on these forums with these double standards that target certain groups based on race and gender.
> 
> It's certainly ethical and progressive to exclude games based on the protagonists skin color, rather than character content, personality, and morals. :V



I think the account making these posts is somebody's alt. 

They don't have the ring of a real person to me.


----------



## Alondight (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Lol you can’t even be racist against white men so you can take your accusations and shove it bigot.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 11, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I think the account making these posts is somebody's alt by the way.


My thoughts exactly. One of the reasons I can't take any of this jargon seriously. Well, except some other stuff, like my reply to Ramona Cat for example. 

Have you seen some of the outfits in FFXIV? Like, holy crap.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> Pretty sure racism means prejudice against people because of their race. You seem to really not like straight white men



Should I like them? There are some who are decent including one who I’ve been talking to on this forum but on the whole I find them problematic. Anyone who is either female or from a minority background should and if you don’t then I really don’t know what to say like. I’m scared to even walk down the street at night because of them, I can’t even leave a drink unattended because of them or be the only woman in a room because of them. So no I don’t like them on the whole, sorry if you don’t like that.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 11, 2018)

Inpw said:


> Yep troll account.


Sadly there is not way to know. Some trolls create fake feminist accounts to drag feminism in the mud, but I've seen a vocal minority that seem to be for real...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2018)

Back on topic, _Heavenly Sword_ was my favorite game that featured a lead female character. She was fearless, skilled, and noble. On top of that, the game was one of the promoting titles for the PS3 during the consoles release.






Her weapon was also amazing to use.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 11, 2018)

Ugh... just ban plz.


----------



## churio (Oct 11, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> The issue there is not that she's saying that minorities should be player characters more often (I'm sure many people will agree with that part), but that she says that any 2018 game with a white straight male player character is toxic.
> 
> Now maybe this is just a misunderstanding and this isn't what she meant, but it seemed pretty clear to me.


I mean I'd interpret that as simply wanting to play games that have non-white male characters, which is understandable. I don't think they are demanding that literally every single white male be erased from media. When they say "move over" it means take a back seat.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 11, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> Sadly there is not way to know. Some trolls create fake feminist accounts to drag feminism in the mud, but I've seen a vocal minority that seem to be for real...



If this person is for real more reason to ban.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Should I like them? There are some who are decent including one who I’ve been talking to on this forum but on the whole I find them problematic. Anyone who is either female or from a minority background should and if you don’t then I really don’t know what to say like. I’m scared to even walk down the street at night because of them, I can’t even leave a drink unattended because of them or be the only woman in a room because of them. So no I don’t like them on the whole, sorry if you don’t like that.


I'm a woman and I love to walk around alone in the middle of the night, and I often am the only woman in a group. Of course, I take safety precautions, because EVERYONE should. I've always felt safe. Now I know that some areas are more dangerous than others, but I believe that most of your fears might come from fear mongering.

Also I heard people say the exact same things but about black people...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> Also I heard people say the exact same things but about black people...


And that is equally shitty. No group of people should be talked about so disrespectfully here.


----------



## Faexie (Oct 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Back on topic, _Heavenly Sword_ was my favorite game that featured a lead female character. She was fearless, skilled, and noble. On top of that, the game was one of the promoting titles for the PS3 during the consoles release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems fun! I have a long list of game I want to play though, so it might be a while before I get to it.


----------



## churio (Oct 11, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> I'm a woman and I love to walk around alone in the middle of the night, and I often am the only woman in a group. I've always felt safe. Now I know that some areas are more dangerous than others, but I believe that most of your fears might come from fear mongering.
> 
> Also I heard people say the exact same things but about black people...


It's different with that issue. The reason there is a higher crime rate amongst black people is due to the fact that they are more likely to be poorer and thus more likely to commit crimes. This is due to the racism that is still very prevalent in western society that denies them good paying employment and makes them disadvantaged in housing. It is on the rest of society to fix that issue and thus anger at said group is unjust. However with harassment that's completely an issue brought about by straight Misogynistic men.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

I’m sorry if I offended anyone, I just get a bit hot headed with my passions. Thank you for getting back to the topic at hand folks.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 11, 2018)

One would think that furries are good at spotting trolls, this thread shows the exact opposite.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 11, 2018)

churio said:


> I mean I'd interpret that as simply wanting to play games that have non-white male characters, which is understandable. I don't think they are demanding that literally every single white male be erased from media. When they say "move over" it means take a back seat.


Well, no one's stopping you from taking a backseat..


----------



## Faexie (Oct 11, 2018)

churio said:


> It's different with that issue. The reason there is a higher crime rate amongst black people is due to the fact that they are more likely to be poorer and thus more likely to commit crimes. This is due to the racism that is still very prevalent in western society that denies them good paying employment and makes them disadvantaged in housing. It is on the rest of society to fix that issue and thus anger at said group is unjust. However with harassment that's completely an issue brought about by straight Misogynistic men.


I actually agree with all this.

But that doesn't help the statement that all 2018 games with a straight white male protagonist is toxic make sense, which is the only issue I have here. Who knows, maybe I got that wrong, but @FeministFoxFelicia didn't deny it so far.

But anyway, since she asked to stop arguing I will stop too, I hope everyone does the same.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2018)

Alien: Isolation
Nier Automata
Tales of Berseria
Yomawari: Midnight Shadows
Atelier Sophie: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Book
Atelier Firis: The Alchemist and the Mysterious Journey
Atelier Lydie & Suelle: The Alchemists and the Mysterious Paintings
Megadimension Neptunia VII
Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 11, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Alien: Isolation
> Nier Automata
> Tales of Berseria
> Yomawari: Midnight Shadows
> ...


OMG! That reminds me!

Hyperdimension Neptunia games!

If you like RPG, Divinity: Original Sin 2 is amazing. Dragon Age: Origins is a very good game too.

~2nd edit~
Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak. 
Impossible Creatures(RTS with a female main character and second characters)
Left 4 dead and Left 4 Dead 2
Sid Meyer's Civilization games. Got plenty of female leaders in those games
Titan Quest
Torchlight
Valkyria Chronicles

These games have female main characters(that you can choose) in them, tho you've not exactly stated what genre(s) you prefer to play, or whether you like slow, medium or fast-paced games.


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 11, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> Nier Automata
> Tales of Berseria
> Yomawari: Midnight Shadows
> Atelier Sophie: The Alchemist of the Mysterious Book
> ...



Alien: Isolation great game!


----------



## Faexie (Oct 11, 2018)

I'm playing Beyond Two Souls with my husband currently and it's really great (can be played either in coop mode or alone), though the controls are a bit wonky and need to getting used to.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 11, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Overwatch
> World of Warcraft
> Diablo
> Pokémon
> ...


I can't like this post enough, David. 

I'd give you a million likes for Diablo alone, man.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2018)

But
>PS4
Also Monster Hunter World has character creation so you can play as a woman in that too

I mean if we were just naming games with female protagonists I could overload this entire page. I thought we were aiming for games on PS4 tho


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 11, 2018)

Battlechili said:


> But
> >PS4
> Also Monster Hunter World has character creation so you can play as a woman in that too
> 
> I mean if we were just naming games with female protagonists I could overload this entire page. I thought we were aiming for games on PS4 tho


We've literally got hundreds of games with female protagonists and/or main characters.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 11, 2018)

I was coming back to suggest Night in thr Woods as well. Female protagonist, inclusive cast, but also not pretentious

Then I read this: 



FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Lol you can’t even be racist against white men so you can take your accusations and shove it bigot.



Okay, racism is prejuduce based on race, which this is. Look, I'm a leftist progressive, I believe in equality. I know the unfair opression is real. But that doesn't mean this isn't also wrong.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 11, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Night in the Woods


How is that game actually? I've never actually played it, but I see people love it.

_*checks Steam
*_
94% reviews? Holy crap.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 11, 2018)

This is now the thread theme




Bea is best girl


----------



## churio (Oct 11, 2018)

If you can ever get your hands on a Nintendo system (3DS is pretty cheap now) you gotta get animal crossing. It has optional gender for your avatar (although both are white but I think that's being fixed in the next game) and all the other characters are anthro animals of both sexes.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 11, 2018)

I think the first LIS had a female main character; Heard it has some good storytelling and a sort of chose-your-adventure sort of thing


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2018)

I also like games such as the Fallout series that allow you to create and develop a character in any way you want. This eliminates the feeling of one group not being included, since you can customize the gender, race, age, and other appearances, so you can make something truly unique that represents you. I think more games should be like that, since it gives people the freedom to develop a character that they can comfortably relate to, or perhaps instead experience an adventure as someone completely different to them.

I've made female characters in games that I put a lot of passion and effort into, and I'm thankful the games gave me the option.


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

churio said:


> Out of interest does the main protagonist in doom (2016) have a confirmed gender or not?


Pretty sure male. He is referred to as Doomguy.

Edit: That was weird. Dunno why it double posted like that.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi, previous lady, current gentleman here, I recommend Dragonquest Builders!


----------



## 1234554321 (Oct 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Dead or Alive









 Oh you


----------



## David Drake (Oct 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> How is that game actually? I've never actually played it, but I see people love it.
> 
> _*checks Steam
> *_
> 94% reviews? Holy crap.



It's one of the best slice-of-life games I've played. It's funny animals at their finest.



Battlechili said:


> Bea is best girl



Goth Alligator FTW


----------



## Julen (Oct 11, 2018)

tbh

LGBT Battlegrounds looks like an absolute banger


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 11, 2018)

churio said:


> Out of interest does the main protagonist in doom (2016) have a confirmed gender or not?


Yeah, it's the same marine as the first game. But the marine aesthetic is less present in the new game. My guess is that's because warhammer 40k owns the space marine thing these days.


By the way, did you guys know that the majority of gamers are now female? This is in large part due to mobile gaming.

I would still argue that white male protagonists have dominated the market far too long. I'm a white guy who's comfortable admitting that.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 11, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> Yeah, it's the same marine as the first game. But the marine aesthetic is less present in the new game. My guess is that's because warhammer owns the space marine thing these days.
> 
> 
> By the way, did you guys know that the majority of gamers is now female? This is in large part due to mobile gaming.
> ...



There would be so many more female gamers too if we weren’t incentivised away by toxic Male gamers screaming abuse at us. One of my friends gets hundreds of messages a year on PlayStation asking if she has a boyfriend or why she isn’t in the kitchen, it’s disgusting behaviour I wish they would grow up!


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> There would be so many more female gamers too if we weren’t incentivised away by toxic Male gamers screaming abuse at us. One of my friends gets hundreds of messages a year on PlayStation asking if she has a boyfriend or why she isn’t in the kitchen, it’s disgusting behaviour I wish they would grow up!


It is terrible. I gravitate toward online games with nicer communities. Now if only league of legends players could be less toxic...


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> There would be so many more female gamers too if we weren’t incentivised away by toxic Male gamers screaming abuse at us. One of my friends gets hundreds of messages a year on PlayStation asking if she has a boyfriend or why she isn’t in the kitchen, it’s disgusting behaviour I wish they would grow up!




mfw






Couldn't even last a minute on xbox life


----------



## churio (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> mfw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright so some women pulled a really stupid stunt and this proves that women shouldn't be allowed to play competitive games online?


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

churio said:


> Alright so some women pulled a really stupid stunt and this proves that women shouldn't be allowed to play competitive games online?



Have I ever said that women shouldn't be allowed to play competitive gamed online?

please refrain from putting words in my mouth


----------



## churio (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> Have I ever said that women shouldn't be allowed to play competitive gamed online?
> 
> please refrain from putting words in my mouth


You seemed to respond to that concern in a mocking fashion by pointing to the failed bully hunters scheme.


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

churio said:


> You seemed to respond to that concern in a mocking fashion by pointing to the failed bully hunters scheme.



Just saying that if one complains about "toxic gamers" maybe gaming isn't made for you. 

not to talk about the fact that not only woman are targeted, men can be equally harassed, and men are NOT the only perpetrators as women can be just as toxic.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> Just saying that if one complains about "toxic gamers" maybe gaming isn't made for you.
> 
> not to talk about the fact that not only woman are targeted, men can be equally harassed, and men are NOT the only perpetrators as women can be just as toxic.



Wow if bullyhunters was actually a thing it would be targeting you, how dare you victim blame us like that. You are clearly part of the problem here not the girls and women who are too scared to get into online gaming out of fear of abuse or being aggressively hit on.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 12, 2018)

Anyone else find it unusual that the troll we had earlier on has not yet torn this thread to pieces? There's a lot to rag on here.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> ah yes
> 
> because men can't have social anxiety and self esteem issues, men don't have feels and can be affected by online harassment, or other kinds of harassment in a variety of fields, not only gaming.
> 
> ...



Translation:Fragile Male tears.

We’re done here.


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Translation:Fragile Male tears.
> 
> We’re done here.



>shows that men can also be victims
>Has literally no argument and tries to shrug it off because "fragile male tears"
>Victimizes women
>Women did nothing wrong



FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Wow if bullyhunters was actually a thing it would be targeting you, how dare you victim blame us like that. You are clearly part of the problem here not the girls and women who are too scared to get into online gaming out of fear of abuse or being aggressively hit on.




_Fragile woman tears









Another libtard BTFO
_


----------



## churio (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> ah yes
> 
> because men can't have social anxiety and self esteem issues, men don't have feels and can be affected by online harassment, or other kinds of harassment in a variety of fields, not only gaming.
> 
> ...


Not a single person has ever claimed that males do not suffer from mental health problems. It's simply irrelevant to the conversation. The fact of the matter is that research has shown that men do not receive harassment for being men. The harassment they do receive is usually due to other factors such as religious and political views. 54% of women do report harassment solely on account of the fact they are women. And you really care about the whole BF5 thing? If battlefield was an actual realistic war simulator then in BF1 you would never be able to move out of the trenches and the game would be boring as hell.


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

churio said:


> Not a single person has ever claimed that males do not suffer from mental health problems. It's simply irrelevant to the conversation. The fact of the matter is that research has shown that men do not receive harassment for being men. The harassment they do receive is usually due to other factors such as religious and political views. 54% of women do report harassment solely on account of the fact they are women.



Harassment is still harassment isn't it.

Someone gets shot, someone else gets stabbed.

Who's more dead?

And I'm pretty certain that in other communities, men can be harassed for being that, men. So it's not an exclusive female issue.



churio said:


> If battlefield was an actual realistic war simulator then in BF1 you would never be able to move out of the trenches and the game would be boring as hell.



well firstly they claimed it was a realistic game, so not only they lying (and portraying history incorrectly, which in a wayz it's rewriting history, and idI finf that pretty fucking offensive, as a hidtoihist game should prioritize FACTS over FEELINGS, something that tue developer of the game hasn't done, quoting the controversy of one of their comments), but they're also trying to push and basically FORCE a political agenda onto people, which is what most game companies have bern doing as of now (cough CoD:WW2 gender and race bullshit).

Sure in the past and to some extent now people whitewash content, now it's the opposite, and it's just as bad as the former.

I would have had no issue if women were put into the game, ACCURATELY. Even friends of mine, women, agree with this. Put women as soviet troops, snipers (well known), tank drivers (well known), artillery-men, pilots ( Night Witches for example), or french resistance members, instead of forcing this ideal of fake "equality".


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 12, 2018)

Are


Julen said:


> Harassment is still harassment isn't it.



all of your politics a reaction to someone else's politics? Like if I wanted to end starvation in one country it would be dismissed because people are starving elsewhere?


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> Are
> 
> 
> all of your politics a reaction to someone else's politics? Like if I wanted to end starvation in one country it would be dismissed because people are starving elsewhere?



Why not doing it in both?

Why exclusively privileging one part and letting the other starve?

oh yeah


exactly that

Privilege

bigot much?


----------



## churio (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> Harassment is still harassment isn't it.
> 
> Someone gets shot, someone else gets stabbed.
> 
> ...


Yes but battlefield has never been fully realistic (again if it was it would be really boring). They take the suffering of those men in WWI and sell it to you as a commodity. The whole concept of battlefield was never historically respectful (or again even accurate warfare). So why is having a female avatar such a huge issue considering what the games are like?


----------



## churio (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> Why not doing it in both?
> 
> Why exclusively privileging one part and letting the other starve?
> 
> ...


Well because in the real world actually relieving hunger is a very complicated process and in order to actually fix it some people will be fed before others. Not to mention that attitudes toward women and mental health are two very separate issues so what you're asking is to just remove all bad things in the world all at once because abstract equality when the actual world around you doesn't work like that and different people advance different causes which will be achieved at different times.


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

churio said:


> Yes but battlefield has never been fully realistic (again if it was it would be really boring). They take the suffering of those men in WWI and sell it to you as a commodity. The whole concept of battlefield was never historically respectful (or again even accurate warfare). So why is having a female avatar such a huge issue considering what the games are like?



-fake advertising
-again, facts over feelings


and more importantly, portraying a past where women did such things, would in a way deminish all their accomplishments throughout the 20th century to today, where women now have more rights, and can, for example fight alongside men for their country. It would make all their effort, all their struggles, seem irrelevant.


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

churio said:


> Well because in the real world actually relieving hunger is a very complicated process and in order to actually fix it some people will be fed before others. Not to mention that attitudes toward women and mental health are two very separate issues so what you're asking is to just remove all bad things in the world all at once because abstract equality when the actual world around you doesn't work like that and different people advance different causes which will be achieved at different times.



Again,

are you saying that we should privilege a group of our society and letting the other suffer until the first privileged group's issues are done?

Quite mean this, and again, proof of privilege and favoritism, which leads to hate and retributions by the other, unprivileged parts of society.

If we wanted, we would have done that.

but both sides got their heads up their fucking ass. simple as that.


----------



## churio (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> -fake advertising
> -again, facts over feelings
> 
> 
> and more importantly, portraying a past where women did such things, would in a way deminish all their accomplishments throughout the 20th century to today, where women now have more rights, and can, for example fight alongside men for their country. It would make all their effort, all their struggles, seem irrelevant.


How? It's a product. It has no impact on this. Again if you're really demanded respect for people from these games then you should be against battlefield 1 even existing considering that it takes the brutal conditions of WWI and sells it to you for fun. Do you want to tell me that that is in any way respectful to all the people who died in WWI?


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

churio said:


> How? It's a product. It has no impact on this. Again if you're really demanded respect for people from these games then you should be against battlefield 1 even existing considering that it takes the brutal conditions of WWI and sells it to you for fun. Do you want to tell me that that is in any way respectful to all the people who died in WWI?


BF1 doesn't have an agenda.

short and sweet.

And I don't expect "respect", but I at least expect to be believable to certain extent, like equipment, settings etc. Something plausible, that doesn't fuck with history that much. If I wanted to play a "respectful" game i'd play Verdun.

My point about women's achievements stands though.


----------



## churio (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> Again,
> 
> are you saying that we should privilege a group of our society and letting the other suffer until the first privileged group's issues are done?
> 
> ...


You're talking about this as if you have personal say over this. Talking about women's issues in no way undermines mental health issues. One does not impede funding and research of another.


----------



## Juju-z (Oct 12, 2018)

Lets see how many I can find if I limit myself to only 2017-2019, each new line is another game, as I assume, you are too new to games to be able to appreciate older, clunky graphics:

Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night
Indivisible
Ary and the Secret of Seasons
Shadow of the Tomb Raider
CrossCode
Control
Assassins Creed Odyssey
Jenny LeClue: Detectivu
Nairi
Rain of Reflections
Timespinner
Smoke and Sacrifice
Heart Forth, Alicia
Celeste
Vesta
ELMIA
A Hat in Time
Dishonored: Death of the Outsider
Life Is Strange: Before the Storm
Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice
Tacoma
Perception
Prey
Little Nightmares
Horizon Zero Dawn
NieR:Automata
Gravity Rush 2
Mass Effect: Andromeda
Sundered
Mages of Mystralia
Tokyo Dark
Eitr
Praey for the Gods

I can keep going, but I don't want to make too much of a word wall.


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

churio said:


> You're talking about this as if you have personal say over this. Talking about women's issues in no way undermines mental health issues. One does not impede funding and research of another.



I haven't been talking specifically about mental issues for quite a while, dunno if you caught up on that. I'm talking about harassment in general, which, is not only a women's issue.

Which falls back to my previous statement, privilege and favoritism.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 12, 2018)

churio said:


> You're talking about this as if you have personal say over this. Talking about women's issues in no way undermines mental health issues. One does not impede funding and research of another.



He’s just another Male who thinks he can tell us how much men suffer just as much as us. It’s horrible and demeaning. Is this poster an example of the MGTOW’s the other thread has been pointing out because he’s creeping me out a little and I’m scared.


----------



## churio (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> I haven't been talking specifically about mental issues for quite a while, dunno if you caught up on that. I'm talking about harassment in general, which, is not only a women's issue.
> 
> Which falls back to my previous statement, privilege and favoritism.


But again the harassment of men is completely unrelated to their gender. Very few people will actually single out men in online circles solely for being men. Whereas with women it's over 50%.


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> He’s just another Male who thinks he can tell us how much men suffer just as much as us. It’s horrible and demeaning.



She's just another Female who thinks she can tell us how much women suffer just as much as us. It's horrible and demeaning.

2 can play that game. 

And I can clearly tell that you haven't read any of the posts that might offend you, because you're too afraid to het your head out of your ass and come to terms that both sides suffer, and that it'll continue until privileges are put aside from both sides.

just keep doing what you're doing, see how far it takes you to get somewhere.



churio said:


> But again the harassment of men is completely unrelated to their gender. Very few people will actually single out men in online circles solely for being men. Whereas with women it's over 50%.



Again, I've been talking about harassment in general, not only in the gaming community, as I've clearly stated before that in other communities men can be harassed for being that, men. It's not my fault that you don't read the full posts.

Harassment is still Harassment. And both men and female get it.

Looking at one specific community would be inaccurate, unfair, and a way to victimize certain group depending on one's preference.

I reiterate

both groups get generally harassed, both groups suffer, both groups struggle.


----------



## Juju-z (Oct 12, 2018)

I thought this thread was supposed to be about games.


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

Juju-z said:


> I thought this thread was supposed to be about games.


Yes

but it turns out that there is a privileged, bigoted undertone, racist, heterophobe and sexist undertone to all this.


----------



## Juju-z (Oct 12, 2018)

Then don't touch that aspect with a 10 foot pole.

You and they can spend the next 20 years arguing about the nuances of this stuff, but nobody's opinion will change, you're just pointlessly getting yourself worked up. If it really bothers you, go out into the world and gather data to test your belief, and then release that data in a psychology journal or something.


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

Juju-z said:


> Then don't touch that aspect with a 10 foot pole.
> 
> You and they can spend the next 20 years arguing about the nuances of this stuff, but nobody's opinion will change, you're just pointlessly getting yourself worked up. If it really bothers you, go out into the world and gather data to test your belief, and then release that data in a psychology journal or something.



Well the same can be said about the rest of this group

Also I can do whatever I want, we live in a society that allows freedom of speech, and I'm not against demolishing some extremists with actual arguments and critical thinking B) ( and also I find it pr funny as I'm liberal myself, and it helps me shape my trail of thought and morale as to not become an extremist like some other in the convo, which are the ones that more often than not give a bad name to feminists in general, not coming from me, but other feminist friends)


----------



## churio (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> She's just another Female who thinks she can tell us how much women suffer just as much as us. It's horrible and demeaning.
> 
> 2 can play that game.
> 
> ...


Yeah but there's still different kinds of prejudice that needs to be addressed. You need to divide these issues up and look at the cause of them or else you're just preaching against the fact that people can be mean. Your means have never succeeded once in history and are honestly just distractions from real issues. All of these issues have historically been solved by having specific groups dedicated to them. Unless you can show me an example of the opposite happening I have no reason to take this seriously.


----------



## churio (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> Well the same can be said about the rest of this group
> 
> Also I can do whatever I want, we live in a society that allows freedom of speech, and I'm not against demolishing some extremists with actual arguments and critical thinking B) ( and also I find it pr funny as I'm liberal myself, and it helps me shape my trail of thought and morale as to not become an extremist like some other in the convo, which are the ones that more often than not give a bad name to feminists in general, not coming from me, but other feminist friends)


Dude aren't you Anarchist? (judging by your CNT references)


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

churio said:


> Dude aren't you Anarchist? (judging by your CNT references)


History buff stuff, don't worry about it lmao


----------



## churio (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> History buff stuff, don't worry about it lmao


I mean I wouldn't anyway. I've talked to Anarchists and I wouldn't consider them bad people.


----------



## Julen (Oct 12, 2018)

churio said:


> Yeah but there's still different kinds of prejudice that needs to be addressed. You need to divide these issues up and look at the cause of them or else you're just preaching against the fact that people can be mean. Your means have never succeeded once in history and are honestly just distractions from real issues. All of these issues have historically been solved by having specific groups dedicated to them. Unless you can show me an example of the opposite happening I have no reason to take this seriously.




The mere fact that you pointed out the existence of different kinds of prejudice shows that noth men and women get harassed, in different ways, but yet agaon it's still harassment. I'm not saying that one solution for one certain group of people will fit the needs of the opposite group. But yet again, this doesn't mean that one group of people deserves all the attention while the other gets accused of being sexist, which yet again it's a form of harassment. When men try to work out some differences, they might be called out as sexists and absolute degenerates by women, who think they have been always the victims and that society would rather beat them with a stick. When women try to do the same, they're called out as feminazis and absolutely crazy bitches that only want men to burn in a fire.

It's simply a cycle, fueled by inequalities during the past, present extremists, and prejudice, which goes for BOTH sides. Therefore trying to side with one group or another would prove inefficient, biased, and a proof of privilege at different scales. 

Points of view are way too black and white. And that's going to continue until people try to actually work together and coexist. Not going "eugh I don't want to play as a white straight male". I'd do the exact same thing if a guy went "Ew I don't want to play as a women". This applies to everything, gender related, religion related or political.

Again, it's just time for everyone to get their head out of their fucking ass. 

A saying I've always heard is
"Two don't fight if one doesn't want to"



But yet again, I'm fantasizing. I doubt that neither side is going to get their head out of their ass.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 12, 2018)

Wasn’t this thread supposed to be about video games? :/


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 12, 2018)

Not really, it's a thinly veiled troll thread and many have fallen for it.


----------



## churio (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> The mere fact that you pointed out the existence of different kinds of prejudice shows that noth men and women get harassed, in different ways, but yet agaon it's still harassment. I'm not saying that one solution for one certain group of people will fit the needs of the opposite group. But yet again, this doesn't mean that one group of people deserves all the attention while the other gets accused of being sexist, which yet again it's a form of harassment. When men try to work out some differences, they might be called out as sexists and absolute degenerates by women, who think they have been always the victims and that society would rather beat them with a stick. When women try to do the same, they're called out as feminazis and absolutely crazy bitches that only want men to burn in a fire.
> 
> It's simply a cycle, fueled by inequalities during the past, present extremists, and prejudice, which goes for BOTH sides. Therefore trying to side with one group or another would prove inefficient, biased, and a proof of privilege at different scales.
> 
> ...


I mean how you define an extremist varies heavily by time and place. People in the 1800s saying that black people were subhuman was simply the norm and no one saw it as extremism. And considering that it's not a gender issue for men then yes women deserve the attention on the gender inequality front. Hell this has nothing to do with political extremism. If you knew anything about the left you would understand that most Feminists (at least ones that get attention) are pretty moderate. Most of the "cis-scum" and others like them are usually being hyperbolic more than anything else and have no actual intention of hurting anyone (and even if they did they have no chance of gaining power anyway so it's nothing to worry about).


----------



## Water Draco (Oct 12, 2018)

Maybe this will be of help. 

Category:Video games featuring female protagonists - Wikipedia


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 12, 2018)

Julen said:


> snip



Obviously all harassment is undesirable but the way you've been replying is dismissive of hate that women get. The thread topic is women.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 12, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> Obviously all harassment is undesirable but the way you've been replying is dismissive of hate that women get. The thread topic is women.



Thank you to you and my friendly Male ally @churio for saying things better than I ever could. I’m not as intelligent as either of you and struggle to make my point but the both of you are far better at this than me so thank you for saving me x

And thank you for all be sensible suggestions that people have put forward. I’ve ordered Nier: Automata and Alien Isolation on top of Andromeda because I’ve heard you can have a FF romance which is rare in games.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 12, 2018)

Hey feminist fox, is it still okay if I comment in this thread even though I USED to be a girl? (Ftm transgender person here)


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 12, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Hey feminist fox, is it still okay if I comment in this thread even though I USED to be a girl? (Ftm transgender person here)



Yes of course please do! I have the utmost respect for the struggles transgender people have to go through.


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 12, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Yes of course please do! I have the utmost respect for the struggles transgender people have to go through.


Thank you


----------



## Inpw (Oct 12, 2018)

Can a white straight guy born as a guy also post?


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 12, 2018)

Inpw said:


> Can a white straight guy born as a guy also post?


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 12, 2018)

Inpw said:


> Can a white straight guy born as a guy also post?



As long as you are respectful and don’t seek to apportion blame to women and people of colour for the problems we face in the real world and online I don’t see why not. I haven’t designated this thread as a safe space so anyone theoretically can post on here but please just be respectful.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 12, 2018)

Firstly I don't blame women or other races for anything. Movements and traditions I will cause those are choices a person can make. Personally I'm pretty much against 100% publicized modern feminism and movements like BLM and stuff.

Any who, on topic I highly recommend Alien Isolation. Also get the mod alias isolation to fix the crappy aliasing problems in game.


----------



## Valaska (Oct 12, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Duke Nukem, Serious Sam and Doom are definitely a must-try. Especially Doom Eternal once it comes out - it's going to be heavy on political discussion and social justice, questioning how we address "demons" and that we should instead call them "Mortally Challenged". 10/10 in that regard.



I think a good one you missed is Hunnie Pop :x, it really brings into question the affects of patriarchy on the freedom of choice offered in modern society.


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 12, 2018)

watching all you fall for the obvious troll lolol
ive seen this person on discord, da, and reddit


----------



## Alv (Oct 12, 2018)

I keep reading this thread title and having flashbacks to reading incel forums.


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 13, 2018)

Inpw said:


> Can a white straight guy born as a guy also post?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 13, 2018)

I agree that video games are unfair to women. Women can be badass too without looking like sluts

I'm a straight male and I support women's rights


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 13, 2018)

An-Honest-Pie said:


> Watching all you fall for the obvious troll lolol
> I've seen this person on discord, da, and reddit.


Who though. I'm a lurker, hardly ever use the forums


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 13, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Women can be badass too without looking like sluts


 Take a moment to speak this out loud if you get the chance


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 13, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> Take a moment to speak this out loud if you get the chance


I did, but I was ignored


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 13, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> I did, but I was ignored


I mean offline.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 13, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> I mean offline.


That's what I did.


----------



## David Drake (Oct 13, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> Who though. I'm a lurker, hardly ever use the forums



I think they mean the OP. Her overall behavior has been almost exactly like what right-wing assholes paint progressive feminists like: misandrist, draconian, and reactionary. While these people do exist at the fringes (which is why I'm only 75% sure she's a parodic strawwoman), they are not what true feminism is about and painting us all like that is generally a way to shut down the message for otherwise reasonable people who don't notice the problem.

Feminism and Progressivism is about correcting the power imbalance, not pushing it the other way. Checking One's Privileges is about recognizing that some people have it harder for shitty reasons, not that you always have it easy. It's about combating hate, not spreading it, and we should all reflect on that. It's not fighting straight white cis males as a group (I mean, I and many of us ARE them too), it's about fighting systems, institutions, and attitudes that unfairly favor that group over others. We have come a very very long way since the darkest of old days, but this pushback and the resurgence of fascist ideals in many areas shows we do still have a long way to go.


----------



## Julen (Oct 13, 2018)

David Drake said:


> I think they mean the OP. Her overall behavior has been almost exactly like what right-wing assholes paint progressive feminists like: misandrist, draconian, and reactionary. While these people do exist at the fringes (which is why I'm only 75% sure she's a parodic strawwoman), they are not what true feminism is about and painting us all like that is generally a way to shut down the message for otherwise reasonable people who don't notice the problem.
> 
> Feminism and Progressivism is about correcting the power imbalance, not pushing it the other way. Checking One's Privileges is about recognizing that some people have it harder for shitty reasons, not that you always have it easy. It's about combating hate, not spreading it, and we should all reflect on that. It's not fighting straight white cis males as a group (I mean, I and many of us ARE them too), it's about fighting systems, institutions, and attitudes that unfairly favor that group over others. We have come a very very long way since the darkest of old days, but this pushback and the resurgence of fascist ideals in many areas shows we do still have a long way to go.


ok this is absolutely epic


----------



## David Drake (Oct 13, 2018)

Julen said:


> ok this is absolutely epic



You've been part of the problem on the other extreme. Your arguments have come off like "Men have it hard too, so women shouldn't complain." 

No.

Toxic Masculinity affects men too, and it is a danger. But the threat and pain is more immediate for women and other minority groups. The takeaway shouldn't be "It affects everyone so it's okay for everyone," it should be "It affects everyone so it's okay for _no one_ and should be _stopped at all costs_."


----------



## Julen (Oct 13, 2018)

David Drake said:


> "It affects everyone so it's okay for _no one_ and should be _stopped at all costs_."





Julen said:


> Points of view are way too black and white. And that's going to continue until people try to actually work together and coexist. Not going "eugh I don't want to play as a white straight male". I'd do the exact same thing if a guy went "Ew I don't want to play as a women". This applies to everything, gender related, religion related or political.
> 
> Again, it's just time for everyone to get their head out of their fucking ass.
> 
> But yet again, I'm fantasizing. I doubt that neither side is going to get their head out of their ass.



yeah like I've never implied that.


But anyways, I'm off, ain't looking towards my 3rd/4rth ban B)

thank you mods

very cool


----------



## zenmaldita (Oct 13, 2018)

Im a lady and I'm playing an MMORPG called Final Fantasy XIV
I'm a 222cm lady tank in full armor and I protect my partymates from harm =))
you can choose whatever race, gender, appearance, and job in the game. and if you feel you made a mistake in char creation, the game lets you change jobs/classes after level 15 by just talking to NPCs

here's mine...





lemme know if you wanna play together =)) im in the japanese server uvu

I also got smaller framed mages with pink hair~  honestly, you'd love this game
you can customize their height, muscle definition, chest size etc. like...I know I wont be that cutesy with a max height char with the tallest race possible but it's great =))


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 13, 2018)

David Drake said:


> I think they mean the OP



I seriously doubt the OP is a troll.

a) Felicia is not interested in a playing as a white man. People in the industry are constantly talking about representation issues, and it's an extremely valid preference.

b) "You can't be racist against a white man" <----- the idea here is that white men are entitled enough to be unaffected by racial bias. It's not a neo feminist thing; feminists have been saying this for a long time. It's hard to tell how literally Felicia is speaking here but even if they say they're 100% serious I'm not convinced she's a troll.

c) I mean, John Carmack is a certified alt-righter so calling the original DOOM team nazis is not that far from the truth.


----------



## Julen (Oct 13, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> c) I mean, John Carmack is a certified alt-righter so calling the original DOOM team nazis is not that far from the truth.




I mean, Walt Disney hated the Jews, therefore every single cartoon idea that came out of his mind was antisemitic.

I can't look at Mickey Mouse the same again


----------



## An-Honest-Pie (Oct 13, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> Who though. I'm a lurker, hardly ever use the forums



am i allowed to call people out? i still might be wrong, but they're still obviously a troll
i just have a suspicion becasue they always have something to do with foxes and like causing political drama with furries, just look at their other posts


----------



## David Drake (Oct 13, 2018)

Julen said:


> I mean, Walt Disney hated the Jews, therefore every single cartoon idea that came out of his mind was antisemitic.
> 
> I can't look at Mickey Mouse the same again



Despite rumors that have abounded on the internet, there is no substantiated proof that Walt was particularly anti-semetic. That's not to say it's impossible that he held common prejudices, but the popular image of "Disney the Jew-Hater" is false to the best of our knowledge.

What he was staunchly against to a noticeable degree were communists.



Swine Studios said:


> I seriously doubt the OP is a troll.
> 
> a) Felicia is not interested in a playing as a white man. People in the industry are constantly talking about representation issues, and it's an extremely valid preference.
> 
> ...



A) The preference is valid which is why I originally answered in good faith.

B) But the fact is that saying "you can't be racist against white men" is racist against white men. Two wrongs don't make a right. You should definitely call out patriarchal bullshit but this is misaiming.

C) I did not know that. How unfortunate.


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 13, 2018)

Julen said:


> I mean, Walt Disney hated the Jews, therefore every single cartoon idea that came out of his mind was antisemitic.
> 
> I can't look at Mickey Mouse the same again



You probably think the Jungle Book is not racist


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 13, 2018)

This might be an obvious one but Night in the Woods is top tier gay content


----------



## zenmaldita (Oct 13, 2018)

Lets not derail the thread, friends ^^
all OP wants to know are games with female leads

@FeministFoxFelicia if MMOs arent your thing you can also try Final Fantasy XIII and XIII-2 since the main protag is a lady named Lightning 
ive never played the game but she's really cool


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 13, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Lets not derail the thread, friends ^^
> all OP wants to know are games with female leads
> 
> @FeministFoxFelicia if MMOs arent your thing you can also try Final Fantasy XIII and XIII-2 since the main protag is a lady named Lightning
> ive never played the game but she's really cool



Thank you. She’s played by one of my favourite female voice actors who voices Liara from Mass Effect! I’ll be sure to check her out!


----------



## Valaska (Oct 13, 2018)

`


David Drake said:


> Despite rumors that have abounded on the internet, there is no substantiated proof that Walt was particularly anti-semetic. That's not to say it's impossible that he held common prejudices, but the popular image of "Disney the Jew-Hater" is false to the best of our knowledge.
> 
> What he was staunchly against to a noticeable degree were communists.
> 
> ...



This is a big issue with hard left and hard left hit pieces and groups universally, neither do any research into claims like what that guy just said about John Carmack and just roll with it. Look, incompetent programming aside, John Carmack isn't alt right and doesn't involve himself much in politics other than a couple times saying that people should be hired based on merit which... people should be hired based on merit to be honest. When someone makes a claim like that don't just blindly accept it, question it and do some research.

Palmer Lucky, a guy that John Carmack co-operated with to make the Oculus Rift technology (by stealing IP and tech from Zenimax) paid a lot of money to a group that was making pretty low-tier Hillary Clinton memes for awhile that in the grand scheme were pretty pointless but could kind of be considered alt-right behaviour. John Carmack, again, despite being a pretty arrogant guy for being so bad at programming had nothing to do with what Lucky did other than illegally co-operating and then co-funding Occulus and then profiting, then being a part of a HUGE fine.

If simply working with someone with certain political beliefs makes you those beliefs, then I guess everyone is everything lol.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 13, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> This might be an obvious one but Night in the Woods is top tier gay content



I’m trying to get into lesbian games and literature in the hope it might help me change my sexuality from straight to lesbian. I’m so excited for The Last of Us 2, I hope they get rid of the gruff white man and let you play Ellie and her lover for the entire game. It will be ground breaking if they do that and it will sell millions.


----------



## Valaska (Oct 13, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> I’m trying to get into lesbian games and literature in the hope it might help me change my sexuality from straight to lesbian. I’m so excited for The Last of Us 2, I hope they get rid of the gruff white man and let you play Ellie and her lover for the entire game. It will be ground breaking if they do that and it will sell millions.



Hah, I think you might have jumped the shark with this one... even the people here are gonna see through that I would... I would hope anyways. Maybe not.


----------



## pippi (Oct 13, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> I’m trying to get into lesbian games and literature in the hope it might help me change my sexuality from straight to lesbian. I’m so excited for The Last of Us 2, I hope they get rid of the gruff white man and let you play Ellie and her lover for the entire game. It will be ground breaking if they do that and it will sell millions.



This post alone makes me believe this person is a troll, which is SAD cuz I really wanted them as a friend XD


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 13, 2018)

pippi said:


> This post alone makes me believe this person is a troll, which is SAD cuz I really wanted them as a friend XD



Don’t worry I’m not, I guess some people just don’t like me and want me gone but I’m really happy you want to be my friend. I don’t have a lot of friends because of my anxiety and I think people find me a bit opinionated. But I’m working on that I swear! X


----------



## Valaska (Oct 13, 2018)

pippi said:


> This post alone makes me believe this person is a troll, which is SAD cuz I really wanted them as a friend XD



Don't discriminate friends just because they're a troll, some of my best friends are trolls.


----------



## pippi (Oct 13, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Don’t worry I’m not, I guess some people just don’t like me and want me gone but I’m really happy you want to be my friend. I don’t have a lot of friends because of my anxiety and I think people find me a bit opinionated. But I’m working on that I swear! X



same dude, same!!


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 13, 2018)

pippi said:


> same dude, same!!



OK we’ll that settles it let’s be friends!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 13, 2018)

>people want to be lesbian/gay/transgender because it's trendy

This is why I feel less empathetic towards LGBT community :V


----------



## David Drake (Oct 13, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> I’m trying to get into lesbian games and literature in the hope it might help me change my sexuality from straight to lesbian. I’m so excited for The Last of Us 2, I hope they get rid of the gruff white man and let you play Ellie and her lover for the entire game. It will be ground breaking if they do that and it will sell millions.



A real progressive would know you can't force a change in your sexuality. If it worked that way, "pray the gay away" camps wouldn't be the human rights violations they are.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 13, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> Check out the Metroid series!


Especially the Prime Trilogy.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 14, 2018)

David Drake said:


> A real progressive would know you can't force a change in your sexuality. If it worked that way, "pray the gay away" camps wouldn't be the human rights violations they are.



I personally believe that everyone is a little on the spectrum and has the ability to be attracted to anyone if they really put their mind to it, at least for women. I’m not Male so I don’t know how it works for you.

I don’t want to get into theorising too much because I’m not a psychologist but I think my Catholic upbringing and regular beatings by my Dad suppressed my attraction for the female gender. I’m trying to surround myself with as much lesbian material as possible to normalise it in my mind, if that makes sense? Oh I dunno, I know someone will come across this and call me stupid but I don’t know what else to do? My friend who is a lesbian says she won’t sleep with me because she thinks it’s wrong and won’t work. What else is there?


----------



## David Drake (Oct 14, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> I personally believe that everyone is a little on the spectrum and has the ability to be attracted to anyone if they really put their mind to it, at least for women. I’m not Male so I don’t know how it works for you.
> 
> I don’t want to get into theorising too much because I’m not a psychologist but I think my Catholic upbringing and regular beatings by my Dad suppressed my attraction for the female gender. I’m trying to surround myself with as much lesbian material as possible to normalise it in my mind, if that makes sense? Oh I dunno, I know someone will come across this and call me stupid but I don’t know what else to do? My friend who is a lesbian says she won’t sleep with me because she thinks it’s wrong and won’t work. What else is there?



I'm responding to this publicly because I think it's important for people to hear.

If you're serious (and the red flags keep piling up but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for the moment), then it seems obvious to me that your friend is correct because what you seem to have isn't an attraction to women but a prejudice against straight men. In the same way many toxic males are straight but misogynist, and I'm sure if LGBTQs didn't "threaten their masculinity" just as much many of them would try the same thing.

If you're serious (and the red flags keep piling up but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for the moment), then no one should have gone through what you went through. That is horrible and, yeah, it probably contrubuted a lot to this. You have my deepest, sincerest sympathy. Until the point that you're starting to hurt other people.

While prejudice because "people like this have hurt me my whole life" is slightly more understandable than prejuduce because "people like this are different and I've always been told I'm better," it's still prejudice. Still wrong. If you're serious (and the red flags keep piling up but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for the moment), that's what is going to keep tripping you up. You need to let the hatred go. Again, not against the systems, institutions, and societal attitudes - those need changing, and we need to keep fighting for improvement. But against people. Don't assume because someone is some combination of male, white, straight, and cisgendered, that they are guilty until proven innocent. That's the same kind of bigotry we are fighting against.

I usually don't like to lump myself with the idea of "the man" because I am Jewish and neuroatypical. But my skin is light-colored because of my European heritage. My body has formed with parts that designate me male. While my actual feelings on the subject of gender are nuanced, none of them are strong enough for me not to count as Cis. And the fact that I am only attracted to folks with the opposite equipment as myself (though I am flexible with how long they've had it/think they should have it) counts me as Straight. So yeah, these attitudes hurt me just as much and I'm ostensibly on your side.

It's okay to have preferences, everyone has preferences. But if you're serious (and the red flags keep piling up but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for the moment), then what you have is prejudices and it will push people away. And the best thing to do is to recognize it and try to overcome it. I will admit I fostered a prejudice for a long time against people who identify as Christian and even today I get a knee-jerk twinge of fear anytime someone says to me they are particularly religious regardless of what that religion is (even the one I was raised with). Now, you can say it's because of the way Christians have historically treated Jews and how many atrocities were the cause of religious fundamentalism (majorly but hardly exclusively Christian), but that doesn't make it right. It doesn't make it fair. It doesn't mean that acting on those impulses and judging people based on their religion doesn't make me just as bad as anti-semites.

If we are going to combat systematic and institutional bigoty, we cannot succumb to bigotry ourselves. If you're serious (and the red flags keep piling up but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for the moment), I'll be happy to talk with you over PM. Talking with people who have different perspectives and life experiences can be a great first step in overcoming prejudices, even those you didn't realize you had.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 14, 2018)

David Drake said:


> I'm responding to this publicly because I think it's important for people to hear.
> 
> If you're serious (and the red flags keep piling up but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for the moment), then it seems obvious to me that your friend is correct because what you seem to have isn't an attraction to women but a prejudice against straight men. In the same way many toxic males are straight but misogynist, and I'm sure if LGBTQs didn't "threaten their masculinity" just as much many of them would try the same thing.
> 
> ...



Thank you for writing all that and not shouting at me like most people do. I know it’s crazy but I wish I was a lesbian. I like being around other women, they make me feel safe and I can be myself but I just don’t feel the attraction yet that’s why I’ve been trying all these different things. Maybe you’re right about my friend refusing, it probably puts her in an awful position I know but who knows I might have got to like it if I tried it enough you know?

Sorry for the rant, I’m a little confused about myself overall as you can probably tell!


----------



## David Drake (Oct 14, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Thank you for writing all that and not shouting at me like most people do. I know it’s crazy but I wish I was a lesbian. I like being around other women, they make me feel safe and I can be myself but I just don’t feel the attraction yet that’s why I’ve been trying all these different things. Maybe you’re right about my friend refusing, it probably puts her in an awful position I know but who knows I might have got to like it if I tried it enough you know?
> 
> Sorry for the rant, I’m a little confused about myself overall as you can probably tell!



Look, again, if you're really for real, please lay off the misandry, let's keep this thread just about the games, and PM me so we can chat. I'm no psychologist, but I like helping people work things out


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Oct 14, 2018)

David Drake said:


> Look, again, if you're really for real, please lay off the misandry, let's keep this thread just about the games, and PM me so we can chat. I'm no psychologist, but I like helping people work things out



OK sorry, yeah let’s get back to the games! 

What is everybody’s favourite Tomb Raider for someone new to the franchise?


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 17, 2018)

Valaska said:


> `
> 
> like what that guy just said about John Carmack and just roll with it.... John Carmack, again, despite being a pretty arrogant guy for being so bad at programming...



Dude pioneers modern 3D real-time graphics. But you can believe he's bad at programming if that is your preference.

It's not my job to do research for you. The guy is a libertarian and an alt righter; it's more of a snapple fact than anything else. He's not a politician so this information isn't shocking or significant. Not that it really matters in the larger scope of this thread either.


----------



## Valaska (Oct 17, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> Dude pioneers modern 3D real-time graphics. But you can believe he's bad at programming if that is your preference.
> 
> It's not my job to do research for you. The guy is a libertarian and an alt righter; it's more of a snapple fact than anything else. He's not a politician so this information isn't shocking or significant. Not that it really matters in the larger scope of this thread either.



Have you ever actually programmed in an ID engine? Even if you haven't you obviously know about the game called Rage and how absolute bullshit it was and could barely run on anything even the highest of the highest end hardware back then? That was because Carmack is terrible at programming, he knows nothing about optimizations and making his program actually work, he's nothing but an idea man... and even then, you do realize that John Carmack isn't really the person that came up with F.InvSqrt? It was used for quite a while before Carmack and other companies have begun developing it when Carmack rolled with it, and even then he did it pretty poorly. Did he sort of start the trend? No, he didn't, because that's where everything was shifting anyways and he is erroneously attributed to the innovation.

He's a libertarian, not an alt-righter. You will need to actually provide some evidence to accuse someone of being alt-right because that is a pretty serious accusation to be throwing around baselessly. Incompetent, yeah, but neo-nazi? No.

[PS] Even your article cited calls into question Carmack being credited for F.InvSqrt... lol.


----------



## Swine Studios (Oct 17, 2018)

Valaska said:


> snip



Why you gotta be so ruuuude

Yeah he didn't invent it I'm not a complete dumbass. I can still say he pioneered real-time 

i  = 0x5f3759df - ( i >> 1 );               // what the fuck?
Maybe this line and its comment in particular is cited so much simply because it's funny.

An aside: I think it's fine to assume somebody's politics based on the parties and campaigns they donate to.

Cormack isn't a god among men. If you spend your entire childhood reading graphics textbooks you're gonna end up with graphics skills.


----------



## Valaska (Oct 17, 2018)

Swine Studios said:


> Why you gotta be so ruuuude
> 
> Yeah he didn't invent it I'm not a complete dumbass. I can still say he pioneered real-time
> 
> ...



Again... carmack didn't donate to anyone publicly at all. Palmer Luckey did, Carmack donated to *no party what-so-ever* and if guilt by association is a thing then holy carp there's a whole lot of nazi/snowflakes in the world.


----------



## Beefchunk (Oct 17, 2018)

As soon as I laid my delicate eyes upon this thread, I could tell it would be something special.
But it wasn't. I'm disappointed in all of you.

Anyway, I don't think *Detroit: Become human *has been mentioned.
-It's a story driven game focusing almost entirely on narrative.
-This is a game where choices you make matter and dramatically influence the game's overall story.
-It's set in the not-so-far future of Detroit.
-You play through the game as 3 different android characters.
-It touches heavily on relatable social issues.
-It's exclusive to PS4.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 19, 2018)

The Caligula Effect: Overdose
Nights of Azure
Nights of Azure 2
Blue Reflection
Resident Evil 2 Remake
Granblue Fantasy Project Re:Link
Death End Re;Quest


----------



## Beefchunk (Oct 29, 2018)

*Thronebreaker: The Witcher Tales. 
*
It's a very good RPG/CCG. A story-driven game with all the great writing and choices we know and love from Witcher 3.
It follows the story of a queen named Meve and_ (obviously)_ takes place in the rich world of the Witcher universe.


----------



## SusiKette (Dec 4, 2018)

If you are only looking for PS4 games NieR: Automata is a good choice. If you want to get all main endings you have to play as a male character as well, but most of the game is played as a female character. Another game that is going to be released next year (and most likely on PS4 as well), Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night also has a female protagonist.

As for non-PS4 games, Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia, Starbound and Terraria (gender can be chosen on both), Momodora: Reviere Under the Moonlight, Life is Strange, literally the entire Touhou series (imo the best ones are Embodiment of Scarlet Devil, Perfect Cherry Blossom, Imperishable Night (easiest to get into) and Scarlet Weather Rhapsody). Most Metroid games also have a female character. Federation Force and Prime Pinball might be the only exceptions. Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin can also be played 99.9% as a female character. Basically you have two characters which you can swap between. You do start as the male character, but you get the skill to swap characters in like 30 seconds after gaining control. There might be a few spots where you have to swap characters to get past certain obstacles, but you can pretty much change back immediately if you like.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm way to late to engage the political shitstorm properly. I'll just say that while having white dudes as your protag isn't wrong, having white dudes as nearly every protag is stuffy as hell. Especially for people who aren't a straight cis mayo boy like myself. 

Having felt awkward about playing female Warframes, I understand the disconnect and weirdness to it. And this is from a dude that unabashedly wears traditionally effeminate scarves. 

I might recommend Night in the Woods if it hasn't been already.


----------

